

Man Survives Steve Ballmer’s Flying Chair To Build ’21st Century Linux’ - jaffoneh
http://www.wired.com/wiredenterprise/2011/11/cloud-foundry/all/1

======
urlwolf
This is mostly and ad for cloudfoundry. Which is fine, because I didn't know
about the service, and now my curiosity is piqued.

------
Maven911
99.9th percentile programmer...i dont know, i have my doubts about that

~~~
bitops
Why? Few people build something as widely deployed as Windows. It may be "the
Devil" but his contribution is respectable.

------
ezmobius
this article is full of lies. thats all i can say.

